# Step7 V5.5 SP2 und Siemens USB-Adapter



## Earny (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen alten Siemens-USB-Adapter (USB auf MPI: 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0), den ich mit meinem neuen STEP7 auf Win7 64 Bit einsetzen will. Das will nicht klappen. Step7 V5.5 SP2 bringt bereits einen Treiber für USB mit . Der steht auch schon in der PG-PC-Schnittstelle und heißt dort "USB.S7USB.1". Wenn ich das Ding auswähle, kommt keine Verbindung zustande.
Dann habe ich den alten 32-Bit-Treiber Treiber für den USB-Adapter installiert (der bei XP problemlos funktioniert), und das geht auch nicht.
Im Gerätemanger wird unter "Andere Geräte" der Siemens-USB-Adapter angezeigt, im gestörten Zustand, d.h. gelber Kreis mit schwarzem Ausrufezeichen (gut das wenigstens die Fehlermeldungen gleich geblieben sind.

Weiß jemand, wie ich den USB-Adapter mit Step7 V5.5 SP2 einsetzen kann?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## rastus (3 Juni 2012)

Was heißt "alten" Adapter? Ich habe letzte Woche einen PC-Adapter MPI gekauft und der hat problemlos mit Win 7 x64 funktioniert. Step7 ist 5.5. SP2
Allerdings heißt der in der Schnittstelle auch irgendwas mit MPI-Adapter. Ich kann jetzt nicht nachschauen.


----------



## Verpolt (4 Juni 2012)

Und nicht die USB3.0 verwenden, da kanns Probleme geben


----------



## Earny (4 Juni 2012)

es ist definitiv nicht eine USB-3.0-Schnittstelle. Die sind blau und liegen bei mir auf einer PCI-Einsteckkarte.

Es gibt bei meinem STEP7 V5.5 SP2 einen "PC-Adapter-Adapter MPI". Aber da ist keine USB-Schnittstelle mehr drin. Oder muss da noch der alte Treiber (ca. 3-5 Jahre alt) des USB-Adapters installiert werden, der auch bei STEP7 V5.4 erforderlich war.

Außerdem, wenn ich den USB-Adapter unter Spannung anschließe, taucht im Win7-Gerätemanger ein unbekanntes Gerät mit gelbem Kreis und schwarzem Ausrufezeichen auf. Das heißt für mich: Treiber nicht erkannt oder fehlerhaft.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Verpolt (4 Juni 2012)

Ich meine, du müßtest PC-Adapter.Auto. auswählen.



Treiber nicht vergessen 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/14692974


----------



## UniMog (4 Juni 2012)

6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0

Der geht soweit ich weiß unter 64bit nicht.....
Haben den auch nicht ans laufen bekommen und einen 6GK1571-1AA00 (CP5711) gekauft......

Gruss


----------



## ChristophD (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

"USB.S7USB.1". ist nicht der Teiber für den PC-Adapter sondern für das USB Protokoll für z.B. SINAMICS G120 Antriebe die über USB angeschlossen werden.
Vielleicht hilft das Weiter: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/44914248.
Habe es gerade noch bei mir probiert, die Treiber werden automatisch installiert und die PG/PC Schnittstelle "PC Adapter" eingerichtet.
Schau mal auf das unbekannte Gerät im Geräte Manager ob da wirklich kein Treiber installiert wurde.
Es müsste auch eine Meldung von Windows 7 kommen wenn ein Ttreiber nicht gefunden wurde.

Eventuell mal das USB Kabel tauschen und keine Front USB benutzen, die Adapter sind da sehr empfindlich was das angeht !

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Verpolt (4 Juni 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0
> 
> Der geht soweit ich weiß unter 64bit nicht.....
> Haben den auch nicht ans laufen bekommen und einen 6GK1571-1AA00 (CP5711) gekauft......
> ...



Genau der läuft bei mir auf Win 64 Bit tadellos


----------



## UniMog (4 Juni 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Genau der läuft bei mir auf Win 64 Bit tadellos



keine Ahnung bei uns wollten die nicht.... und jetzt sind sie schon lange weg dank eBay..... 
Mir ist mein CP5512 immer noch der liebste und schnellste ... auch den CP5711 finde ich nicht so toll aber das
ist ja Geschmackssache.....

Beim CP5512 ist das Problem die meisten neuen Laptops haben oft kein PCMCIA mehr.... leider
Haben jetzt mal aus einen CP5512 (nicht von Siemens)  für Expresscard zum testen gekauft läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
Gruss


----------



## simon.s (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo 

6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0   läuft bei mir wie schon von -verpolt- geschrieben 
wurde unter "PC-Adapter(Auto)"


----------



## Earny (4 Juni 2012)

Besten dank ür eure zahlreichen Tips.

Unter dem Siemens-Link steht, dass bei SIMATIC Device Drivers von Versionen >= 8.1.5, die benötigten Treiber bereits bei STEP7 vorhanden sind.

Das verstehe ich gar nicht. Unter SIMATIC Device Drivers ist bei mir 1.0 eingetragen. Von 8.1.5 bin ich da weit entfernt!?
Bei SIMATIC Device Drivers WoW ist 20.0 angegeben.

Die in der PG-PC-Schnittstelle angebotenen Treiber habe ich alle ausprobiert. Da funktioniert keiner, auch nicht der "PC Adapter Auto.1".

Im Gerätemanager steht bei dem fehlerhaft angezeigten Gerät die Meldung:
"Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert (Code 28). Es kommt dann noch eine Meldung, die in die gleiche Richtung deutet und schließlich die Empfehlung: "Treiber aktualisieren"!

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Problem dadurch entstanden ist, dass ich den alten Treiber (V1.1) für den USB-Adapter installiert habe. An eine Warnmeldung, wie auf der Siemensseite beschrieben, keine alten Treiber zu installieren, kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
Den alten Treiber habe ich natürlich wieder deinstalliert. Er steht jetzt nicht mehr in der Software-Liste drin.

Ich habe auch schon mal STEP7 komplett de- und dann wieder installiert - nützt auch nichts.

Weiß jemand, wo der Treiber auf der STEP7 V5.5 SP2-DVD zu finden ist? Da gibt es viele Treiber. Dann könnte ich nochmal gezielt versuchen, nur den Treiber zu aktualisieren, so wie Win7 das vorschlägt.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Juni 2012)

Die Treiber sollten sich in einem gemeinsamen Verzeichnis auf der DVD finden.
Gib´ das Treiber-Verzeichnis von der DVD an, dann wird dort automatisch gesucht und dieser auch gefunden, wenn der richtige denn auch dort ist


----------



## Earny (5 Juni 2012)

finde kein Treiber-Verzeichnis auf der DVD. 
Man kann beim Treiber-Suchen auch die Option "Unterordner mit einbeziehen" wählen. Das nützt aber auch nichts. Es werden keine Treiber gefunden.
Könnte daran liegen, dass viele CAB-Dateien enthalten sind. Ob Win7 beim Treiber-suchen auch in die CAB-Dateien schaut ist fraglich.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juni 2012)

In Antwort #5 ist der Link zu den Treiber


----------



## ChristophD (6 Juni 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> In Antwort #5 ist der Link zu den Treiber



Nein das sind nicht die Treiber für Windows 7 64bit, sondern die alten XP Treiber für Step7 < V5.5.
Bei 64bit werden neue Device Driver installiert die mit V1.0 versioniert sind, wegen 1. Version für 64bit.
Der Beitrag von SIEMENS bezieht sich noch auf WinXP 32bit!

Bei mir funktioniert der Adapter unter 64bit mit Firmware V1.2, vielleicht musst Du die FW des Adapters mal hochrüsten.
Treiberdetails bei mir sind:
C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s7osmcax64.sys
C:\windows\system32\WdfCoInstaller01007.dll

Auf der CD sind die 64bit DeviceDrivers im Verzeichnis "CD_1\STEP7\DISK1\S7SDD64" zu finden.
Die Daten stecken in der Data1.cab (s7osmcax64.inf/s7osmcax64.sys).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## miche12 (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

tut mir leid, dass ich dieses Thema hier nochmal aufwecken muss.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC ADAPTER USB 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0 V1.3 in Verbindung mit Step 7 V5.5 + SP2 auf einem Win7 64 Bit Betriebssystem.
Als ich den Adapter einsteckte kam gleich die Meldung, dass kein Treiber installiert werden konnte. :evil:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Zunächst ging ich auf: 
Treiber aktualisieren --> Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen. --> Aus einer Liste Von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer Auswählen --> SIMATIC NET 
	

		
			
		

		
	



, wählte dort "Simatic PC Adapter RS232" aus und installierte den Treiber. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nun steht zwar im Gerätemanager, dass das Gerät einwandfrei funktioniert, aber im Simatic Manager findet er keine Teilnehmer. 
Ich habe die Schnittstelle "PC-Adapter.Auto.1" ausgewählt.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wenn ich die Schnittstelle "PC-Adapter.MPI.1" auswähle, wird bei der Abfrage der erreichbaren Teilnehmer die Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, dass die Verbindung zum Adapter gestört sei.
Was mache ich falsch? 
Ich bitte euch um Hilfe und bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus.:neutral:

MfG Michael


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2015)

Hi,

also die Treiber für PC Adapter RS232 dürften nicht die richtigen sein, das ist ja ein ganz anderes Gerät.

Eventuell hilft es bei dir wen du mal auf SP4 von Step7 hochgehst ?

Unter PG/PC Schnittstelle kannst du ja beim PC Adapter noch einige Diagnosen und Einstellungen machen, hast du da mal geschaut ob das weiterhilft?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## miche12 (4 Januar 2015)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich probiert das mit SP4 gleich aus.
Das mit Diagnosen hab ich nicht gefunden und bei den Einstellungen wüsste ich nicht was ich da verstellen sollte..

MfG Michael


----------



## miche12 (4 Januar 2015)

Hat funktioniert.:sm3:

MfG Michael


----------

